# Kitten Cough / Choking



## em1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

My 15 week old kitten since yesterday has been making this weird cough / choking noise every few hours... and then shakes her head aswell.

Is this normal behaviour or does she need to see a vet? 
Shes very lively still and eating but im not sure the noise is a healthy one?


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

i would call a vet to be on the safeside atleast you can explain over the phone whats wrong


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

It's not normal no, I would phone the vet.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

My two cats (6.5 months) have just gotten over a very nasty virus that started with a cough/choky/fluidy thing and then slowly got worse over a day or so. Chests were clear at the vets but their throats sounded very fluidy. They also sneezed occasionally, I did post on another thread in this section.

Bascially both ended up on anti biotics snd are both no fine but I was so worried.

Hope this helps
Allison
PS googled symtoms but nothing came up and the vet has said it must of been a virus or soemthing, both are vacinated. It is starnge as I was ill a few weeks ago and someone suggested that if it was sswine flu I'd had then there has been a case in america of a house CAT CATCHING IT!!!


----------



## em1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone - Well I phoned the vet this morning AND spoke to a vet nurse who gave me lots of advice.
She said that as her eyes / nose were clear and shes eating well and lively then its most likely a fur ball in her stomach or a scratch to her throat.
She said to get her some malt paste to try and shift it, and brush her as twice a day and keep a close eye on her.

She said if anythign changes with her then to take her in but for now treat it as a scratch or hair ball.

Lets hope the maltpaste works...


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I had to buy some hairball paste for Poppy (which she detests) as she was doing this. It's very stressul. I also brush her a lot more now.


----------



## jilly80 (Nov 28, 2009)

sounds simalar to what my 7 month old kitten was doing 2 weeks ago, i took her to my vet and she had to go every day for a 5 day course of injection, it didnt cost much and she's been fine since.


----------



## em1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

This morning she was coughing and making that awful noise even more - and the more worrying thing for me is that she lost her meow!

She is normally very very vocal and meows to say hello and meows for her food, but she hasnt been the past 4 days and when she does try and meow her noise doesnt come out - I guess her throat could be sore?

What were the injections for if you dont me asking?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

em1986 said:


> This morning she was coughing and making that awful noise even more - and the more worrying thing for me is that she lost her meow!
> 
> She is normally very very vocal and meows to say hello and meows for her food, but she hasnt been the past 4 days and when she does try and meow her noise doesnt come out - I guess her throat could be sore?
> 
> What were the injections for if you dont me asking?


I would give your Vet a phone and tell him about this. Maybe pop back in with her.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

HI 
this definatly sounds like the virus my two had, Ollie my maine coon is always churping and very vocal and he lost his for nearly two weeks whilse poorly. Is she gulping when swallowing? Both mine ended up doing this as if they had (and I'm sure they did) a sore throat. They didn't eat as much but still kept trying but it was though their throat was too sore to eat.

The vet told me that a cats throat is VERY sensitive, more so that and humans or dogs etc and it would of been very painful for them.

They wer eon Metacam pain killer to help with the sore throat and then antibiotics. At first he put Ollie on Cephacare anit biotic but after 4 days Ollie was getting worse and so I took him back to the vets and then he changed it to Clavaseptin tablets and this worked fine. As soon as I changed the tablet started to see improvements after just a few hours. So wehn Stan then started with the same thing back to the vets and they both had a course. Ollie was better by then but thiught it best to treat them together.

Stan has just finished his tablets and they are back to their usual self and all meoas are not back.

I know it is hard as I was worried sick but it does sound like a virus that is going around this year and I'm sure she will be fine but a trip to the vets is needed I think.
Thanks
Allison


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry forgot to metnion that at no time did either of them have gunky eyes etc, Stan did have a bit of runniness from his nose when he sneezed but they wasn't like you would expect them to be with cat flu.


----------



## em1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for all your posts.
Well Mitzi literally has NO other symptoms at all except her coughing and her lack of mewo noise when she tries.
Shes eating well, shes energetic and lively, shes drinking well.... shes herself in every other way.

The vet said not to take her in unless she she has any other symptoms as if I do all they will give her is maltpaste to start with and see how that goes. 
Does anyone know how many days it would take for maltpaste to take effect if it is actually a hairball?


----------



## jilly80 (Nov 28, 2009)

em1986 said:


> This morning she was coughing and making that awful noise even more - and the more worrying thing for me is that she lost her meow!
> 
> She is normally very very vocal and meows to say hello and meows for her food, but she hasnt been the past 4 days and when she does try and meow her noise doesnt come out - I guess her throat could be sore?
> 
> What were the injections for if you dont me asking?


the vet gave her antibiotic injections and said she could hear wheezing and it was probally a cold, like yours she lost her meow for a while but alls well with her now and shes back to normal 
i hope your little one is better soon.


----------



## Tempestea (Dec 5, 2009)

allison6564 said:


> My two cats (6.5 months) have just gotten over a very nasty virus that started with a cough/choky/fluidy thing and then slowly got worse over a day or so. Chests were clear at the vets but their throats sounded very fluidy. They also sneezed occasionally, I did post on another thread in this section.
> 
> Bascially both ended up on anti biotics snd are both no fine but I was so worried.
> 
> ...


 yes there was a case in the US where they proved a cat got swine flu. Makes me very nervous thinking a kittie can get this crud as well as us. I have two baby orpand little furry ones i have just managed to wean off the saringe feeding and dropper.. and been sick myself this week with H1.. If they get it i think ill die...


----------



## em1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Im happy to report no coughing for 3 days solid now and her meow has returned!
Im guessing it was either a hair ball as she has been having her paste or a scratch to the throat which has healed.
Thanks for all your posts!


----------

